# Anzahl der Server im Netzwerk



## RawBit (10. Mai 2007)

Also,
ich hab mi die Java-Server-Client application von meez angeschaut (http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033) jetzt frag ich mich, wie kann man feststellen wie viele server im netzwerk geöffnet sind, wie stell ich das an?

danke


----------



## anfänger15 (10. Mai 2007)

server? meinst du clients, weil normalerweiße hat man ja nur ein server gestartet

Bei clients kann man wie bei meez chat beispiel die methode getUsers die angemeldeten clients ausgeben. Wenn du sie jetzt zählst anstatt ausgibts hast du die Lösung des Problems


----------



## RawBit (10. Mai 2007)

nene, ich meine wenn man feststellen will wie viele benutzer im Netzwerk einen Server gestartet haben, nich wie viele Clients angemeldet sind


----------



## RawBit (10. Mai 2007)

und halt auch wie die adresse dieser benutzer is die nen server laufen haben

ich mein das so wie bei counterstrike, wenn man über lan spiel hat man auch ne table wo die offnen server zu finden sind, so ungefähr (nur zur vorstellung)


----------



## anfänger15 (11. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es bei coutnerstrike speciele Server und da melden sich alle die einen Counterstrike server laufenhaben automatisch an. Der Client frägt dann bei dem server,der alle anderen server kennt nach und erhält eine liste welche counterstrike server wo (IP) laufen.

Es ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie mit den clients (wie ich schon beschrieben habe) nur eben das die server sich auf einem Computer (auf dem server wo sich die anderen Counterstrike server anmelden) anmelden und von diesem server bekommt man dann die liste

hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## RawBit (11. Mai 2007)

naja gut und wie start ich so nen special server bzw. wie mach ich dass das alle benutzer automatisch drauf connecten und die serverliste kriegen?


----------



## anfänger15 (11. Mai 2007)

jeder server der läuft meldet sich bei dem "special Server" an und der "special Server" speichert alle z.B. in einer Hashtable ab. Dann kann man dem "special server" den befehl geben er soll die hashtable an den clienten schicken der weiß nun welche server laufen. 

Schau dir einfach nochmal das chatbeispiel von meez an. Da ist eigentlich schon so gut wie alles drin, nur das dort eben bei der methode getUsers() die clients anstatt den servern zurückgegeben wird. Dann brauchst du nur noch ein client der dem server den befehl gibts getUsers auszuführen und das ergebnis wieder an den client schickt.

Das heißt du brauchst also einmal die eigentlichen server und einen "special server" der die eigentlichen server kennt und natürlich noch die clients.

hoffe das hat irgendwie weitergeholfen


----------



## HoaX (11. Mai 2007)

wenn du nur im lokalen netzwerk suchen willst kannst du auch z.B. nen udp-broadcast machen, oder multicasting verwenden


----------

